# Our New Baby!!!



## CwgrlJW (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Great Forum!

Would appreciate everyone's wisdom/experience here.

This is Hazel, just got her today.  and I'm in love! 

Anyway, I'm told she is a full red nose, there are no papers. She was abandoned by backyard breeders 

I took her to the vet today, they put her age at approx. 9-10 weeks. She weighs 13.5 lbs & 14 in. tall!

Questions are:

Does she look like a Full Red Nose?

Is this normal size for that age?

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

First of all welcome to the forum and that is one beautiful puppy you have there ... To start off congrats for rescuing her ... And just to let you know when someone refers to your pup/dog as being a red-nose that term refers to the actual color of the nose(her being a red nose dog is not an actual bloodline) she does appear to have a red nose so I would say yes she has a red nose and the color of her coat looks to me to be a light chocolate . As far as her bloodlines it would be difficult to tell without having paper's from the breeder unfortunately there is really know way to tell what bloodlines your puppy stems from without having those paper's that would provide information on the parents grandparents so on and so fourth. I would say her weight/height are right on track and she is growing as expected. And she is going to be one beautiful girl without question... Congrats again and enjoy your new bundle of love.  Can't wait to see her grow :hug: You will get lot's of great information here to start your pup off on the right track ... I have 3 pups myself so I know how fun and challenging they can be .. I have learned alot here and I am sure you will too!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty dog and pretty much what Sadie said rednose is just a nose color not a bloodline. Her color is a Fawn Rednose or Light Red Rednose, Sadie, not Light Chocolate. Light Chocolate has more of brown tones where light red and fawn dogs have yellow & red tones.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful little pup you have there, WTG on the rescue!! I'd go with a fawn rednose as well!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

beautiful girl, congratulations


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MSK said:


> Pretty dog and pretty much what Sadie said rednose is just a nose color not a bloodline. Her color is a Fawn Rednose or Light Red Rednose, Sadie, not Light Chocolate. Light Chocolate has more of brown tones where light red and fawn dogs have yellow & red tones.


Thanks amanda I was looking at the adba's color chart and it's kind of hard to tell I was not sure if the fawn red nose would have a black mask or not Plus the pups tail has darker brown markings at the tip. But thanks for clarification


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Cute puppy! Congrats on the adoption!

Yes, she has some darker pigment on her tail however the majority of the coat is what I'd base her color on...So, I call her a red fawn, or fawn red nose possibly light red but I'd lean towards the other two colors more. Any of those three would work though. 
She does not have a mask in my opinion just a little bit of eyeliner like my Touche' does.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say red fawn also. She is very pretty.
I like the 3rd pic of her....she looks mischievious!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome. You sure do have yourself a pretty little girl. Thank you for taking her in and giving her a great forever home.


----------



## CwgrlJW (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks all! She's our Baby! Forever and Ever!

But, we've changed her name... She just wasn't a Hazel....

She's Lucy Ricardo now! lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL I love her new name!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Cute puppy! Congrats on the adoption!
> 
> Yes, she has some darker pigment on her tail however the majority of the coat is what I'd base her color on...So, I call her a red fawn, or fawn red nose possibly light red but I'd lean towards the other two colors more. Any of those three would work though.
> She does not have a mask in my opinion just a little bit of eyeliner like my Touche' does.


Hey patch so I guess this is where I fell confused on coloring maybe you can help me ... I thought that a fawn of any color had to have some sort of mask around the face black .. white... or darker grey ... in order to be considered a fawn LOL ... I think that's what lost me with the fawns. A lot of the fawns I have seen seem to always have a black mask or a mask of another color. Like simba is a fawn he has a blue nose but he has this white cast around his nose and darker grey underneath his chin .. but in the sun he has a lot of red undertones... Maybe because his mom is chocolate ? Not really sure but I always thought for a fawn of any color to be considered a fawn it would have some sort of mask around the face


----------



## clenchxxl (Aug 14, 2008)

she looks great... enjoy her!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fun!! New Puppy!! Make sure to post a lot of pics. We like watching pups grow up


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> I thought that a fawn of any color had to have some sort of mask around the face black .. white... or darker grey ... in order to be considered a fawn LOL


No, a mask is just markings that some have. Having a mask or not doesn't determine if they are fawn.

Fawn is tan with red tones

A pup with a black mask could possibly be a fawn dog but doesn't have to be.
There are plenty of red black nosed dogs with black masks and also there are plenty of fawn dogs with no masks.

A red nose dog genetically could not be black. Thus, a fawn red nose would not have a black mask.

With blue fawn dogs, they would have a blue nose and you'd look for the blue pigment/cast/shading somewhere on their coat. It doesn't necessarily have to have a mask at all. If it did the mask would be blue because genetically blue dogs can't be black fur or black noses.

Blue Fawn is tan with blue tones


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> No, a mask is just markings that some have. Having a mask or not doesn't determine if they are fawn.
> 
> Fawn is tan with red tones
> 
> ...


Thanks Patch:hammer: I think I get it now ... Your always so helpful :thumbsup:


----------

